# pressurized filter basket pin (Missing)



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just received a Classic from Amazon (all sealed and new) and unfortunately it looks like the pin is missing which is used with their filter baskets.

What would you advise, send it back for a replacement (I've spoken to them, they can't simply send the part....) or is there anywhere in the UK that can ship this little part?

Many thanks, Thomas.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My advice is to take the opportunity to buy a standard basket for only a few quid

Forget the pressurised basket existed. You'll thank yourself for it


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, think I will do that!

Just spoken to Phillips and they're posting me a pin out anyway, they seemed pretty on the ball actually, which is nice.

I'll have a look a around for a standard basket, is there anywhere you would suggest to buy from?

Thanks again, Thomas.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try Happy Donkey (site sponsor) who usually have plenty in stock


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Cool, might get a different portafilter at some point from them too - just to see the coffee oooooooz out of them


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

I wish the pin had been missing when i bought mine...


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Mazza said:


> I wish the pin had been missing when i bought mine...


Lol me too!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

haha, just received the pin, great service from Phillips.


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

thomss said:


> haha, just received the pin, great service from Phillips.


Hope you have more success than i did with the "pin". If your new Classic sprays coffee up the walls bin the pin and buy a proper basket, i havent look back since.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Thinking about it logically. The ion must have been adds to stop the pressurised basket spitting coffee everywhere by breaking the flow.

Still crap though


----------

